# Dear Santa



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Please send me a heated cab for my 4600 John Deere.If you grant me this one little thing for Christmas,I won't ask for hardly anything else.:merry:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Santa Sir;*

Please don't count those two cub tractors as part of my Christmas gift. After all I paid for them myself,and it is only November.
P.S.
If you send me the heated cab I will install it myself.
Thanks
Slipshod


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Done!

Santa

P.S. What are the dimensions of your chimney?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Santa*

Don't worry about the chimney size,I will be home to unload it from your sleigh.:xmas:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Make sure to return the gesture, get Santa a new pair of gators for his sleigh.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Make sure to return the gesture, get Santa a new pair of gators for his sleigh. *


Down here thats what Santa uses instead of Rain Deer he has gators to pull his sleigh.:merry: See here is the night before Christmas.
Jody

http://home.earthlink.net/~latinwolf7/xmas037.html


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I want nothing for christmas this year. I got the best gift in April when my twin sons were born. I can't wait til they can open their gifts on Christmas morning. Thats the best present!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Down here thats what Santa uses instead of Rain Deer he has gators to pull his sleigh.:merry: See here is the night before Christmas.
> Jody
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~latinwolf7/xmas037.html *


Good one Jody, that puts a different twist on it. :clap::clap: :santa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He actually uses a perot*

He has a perot instead of a sleigh:xmas: And on Christmas eve up and down the Mississippi River they light bonfires so he can find his way. In fact in Gramercy, LA they go all out with the bonfires on Christmas Eve Here is a link that shows the bonfire before they are lit.
Jody
http://www.650motorcycles.com/CajunChristmas.html


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Heres a link with them on fire*

http://www.650motorcycles.com/CajunChristmas2.html


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*that is*

COOL!!!arty:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's pretty cool Jody. I've never heard of it before. Is it just local to that area of Louisiana? How long has this annual event been taking place?

resent:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I think*

My whole life as far as i know ive only been once but it was great.
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

That was awesome... looks like fun.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd like to ask Santa for Peace on earth and good will towards men so that Leolav's twin sons can learn about the military draft in history class as something that 18 year olds used to sign up for, and not something they will have to do themselves in a world free of conflict. That is what I want for Christmas.


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

Great thought and it will happen someday but Santa will have nothing to do with it!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, sounds like Cornfused is still upset about that year they were bad and their toy wish list was not fulfilled. :tellyou: 

World peace is however somewhat outside of my current jurisdiction. Only GOD and the people have control over destiny. But NEVER under estimate the power of Christmas!

Slipshod, 
I will accept your assistance with unloading, after that roof collapse in 1932 my back has never been the same.
:xmas: 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good Night!

Santa


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

How's he do that? I nodded off for a minute, and when I awoke, he'd posted again using my computer. There's cookie crumbs on my keyboard and an aroma of pipe tobacco in the air. 

Mark


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmm, sounds like Cornfused is still upset about that year they were bad and their toy wish list was not fulfilled. 

Naw, my list never gets filled 'cause I never need anything. Been blessed so much by God that Christmas list are hard to make. By the way Santa, you know there will be peace when He sets up his kingdom on earth!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Cornfused*

I am happy that your faith is strong and secure in the knowledge that God will have a place for you. Christmas for me is a time of Joy and giving.It is a time of family,and Santa to me is an important part. Jolly old St. Nick is a vehicle that any thinking Christian can use to get the true meaning of Christmas across to the little ones.One of My biggest joys in life has always been watching children open gifts, watching the shear magic that is the Christmas Season.I am on this earth to be joyous and God has seen fit to fill my cup.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Cornfused*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I am happy that your faith is strong and secure in the knowledge that God will have a place for you. Christmas for me is a time of Joy and giving.It is a time of family,and Santa to me is an important part. Jolly old St. Nick is a vehicle that any thinking Christian can use to get the true meaning of Christmas across to the little ones.One of My biggest joys in life has always been watching children open gifts, watching the shear magic that is the Christmas Season.I am on this earth to be joyous and God has seen fit to fill my cup. *


I couldn't agree more. Good way of stating it SS.:clap:


----------

